# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مصر : أحكام محكمة النقض فى الادارى

## مستشار هرجة

أحكام محكمة النقض 

أحدث أحكام محكمة النقض 
الاجازة الاعتيادية 
اختصاص 
اداره قانونية 

تأمينات اجتماعية 
معاش الشيخوخة 
معاش العجز 

وكالة 


الاجازة الاعتيادية 
مقابل الإجازة الاعتيادية :
       لائحة نظام العاملين بشركة كهرباء مصر العليا هي الواجبة التطبيق على طلب المقابل النقدي لرصيد الإجازات . عدم ورود نص خاص بها . آثره . الرجوع إلي أحكام قانون العمل . أحقية العامل في صرف مقابل نقدي عن رصيد إجازاته الاعتيادية . م 77 من اللائحة . شرطه .
( الطعن رقم 224 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 19 / 1 / 2003 )

اختصاص 
الاختصاص الولائي : 
       اختصاص مجلس إدارة المصرف العربي الدولي بوضع اللوائح الداخلية المتعلقة بنظام العاملين التابعين وعدم سريان القوانين والقرارات والمنظمة لشئون العمل الفردي والتأمينات الاجتماعية المتعلقة بالحكومة أو المؤسسات والشركات التابعة لها أو الشركات المساهمة على العاملين بالمصرف . لا يمنع العاملين به من اللجوء للفصل في المنازعات القائمة بينهم وبين مجلس الإدارة . القضاء بعدم اختصاص القضاء المصري بنظر الدعوى رغم خلو الاتفاقية والنظام الأساسي الملحق من النص على ذلك . خطأ . 
( الطعن رقم 6811 رقم لسنة 63 ق - جلسة 12 / 6 / 2003 )

إدارة قانونية 
        خلو لائحة الشركة من النظام الخاص بأعضاء الإدارة القانونية . مؤداه . سريان أحكام قانون الإدارة القانونية بالهيئات العامة والمؤسسات العامة والوحدات التابعة لها الصادر بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 فى شأنهم عملاً بالمادة 42 / 2 ق 203 لسنة 1991 . 
( الطعن رقم 1073 لسنة 70 ق - جلسة 16 / 3 / 2003 )

تأمينات اجتماعية 
        إصابات العمل : 
التزام صاحب العمل بإخطار هيئة التأمينات الاجتماعية بحالة الإصابة الناشئة عن الإجهاد أو الإرهاق من العمل وموافاتها بالمستندات التي تفيد في بحثها . شرطه . أن تتوافر في الإصابة الشروط التي حددتها المادة الأولى من قرار وزير التأمينات رقم 74 لسنة 1985 تخلف ذلك . أثره . انحسار هذا الالتزام عنه .
( الطعن رقم 340 لسنة 71 ق - جلسة 1 / 12 / 2002 )

معاش الشيخوخة 
       معاش الشيخوخة . استحقاقه . شرطه . بلوغ المؤمن عليه سن الستين وألا تقل مدة اشتراكه في التأمين عن عشر سنوات . حقه في الاستمرار في العمل أو الالتحاق بعمل جديد بعد سن الستين لاستكمال هذه المدة إن قلت عن ذلك . جواز أن تكون هذه المدد متفرقة تتخللها فترات بطالة أو غيره . حسابها .كيفيته . جبر كسر الشهر شهرا وجبر كسر السنة سنة كاملة إذا كان من شأنه استحقاق المؤمن عليه معاشا 
( الطعن رقم 4653 لسنة 62 ق - جلسة 2 / 3 / 2003 )

معاش العجز 
        استحقاق المعاش في حالة ثبوت عجز بعد انقضاء سنة من تاريخ انتهاء الخدمة أو بلوغ سن الستين بعد انتهاء الخدمة . شرطة . الاشتراك في التأمين لمدة 120 شهر على الأقل وعدم صرف القيمة النقدية لتعويض الدفعة الواحدة . م 18 / 6 ق 79 لسنة 1975 . 
( الطعن رقم 1053 لسنة 72 ق - جلسة 28 / 8 / 2003 )

وكالة في الطعن بالنقض 
        مجلس إدارة الشركة القابضة . وجوب اختياره من بين أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة التابعة غير المتفرغين عضوا منتدبا أو اكثر يتفرغ لأداره الشركة التابعة وتمثيلها أمام القضاء في صلاتها بالغير جواز أن يعهد مجلس الإدارة إلى رئيسة بأعمال العضو المنتدب على أن يتفرغ للإدارة . لازمة أن العضو المنتدب صاحب الصفة في إنابة المحامين لمباشرة الدعاوى والمنازعات أمام جميع المحاكم . إيداع المحامي الذي وقع صحيفة الطعن توكيل صادر له من رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة وعدم تقديمه سند وكالته عن العضو المنتدب لأداره الشركة . أثره . عدم قبول الطعن لرفعة من غير ذي صفة .
( الطعن رقم 5398 لسنة 62 ق - جلسة 15 / 12 / 2002 )

----------

